# french 24hr races



## mtbharrod (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey 24hr racers, 
I am coming over to France during this year and have found a couple of 24hr racers. Just wondering has anyone raced the below races and what can you tell me about them?
Thanks heaps

Les Folies Malviennes - 24H VTT
Accueil
Accueil - Guilers VTT Nature


----------

